
The soul of Google - abstractbill
http://www.thestalwart.com/the_stalwart/2007/05/the_stalwart_ye.html
======
juwo
Google's Achilles heel is web advertising. It is much weaker than
M$(Microsoft). IMHO, I predict that web advertising will be web 2.0's bubble.
(Not saying more until I check out my theory on why it may prove to be a
bubble).

